# tyres for wet tarmac



## otv010 (May 22, 2006)

I need some big fat tyres who will performe on wet tarmac.. any suggestions? They have to be big since i'm running rigid. 
thanx


----------



## otv010 (May 22, 2006)

just to clarify; I live in the most rainy city in norway (Bergen) and i'm almost never outside of the city center with my bike. So i need a tyre that will do me good when playing in the dry and keep me alive and my head from the ground when its raining.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

personaly i dont find that wet tarmac affects the grip too much, if you only ride tarmak get a medium compound (about 44) and go from there...is this tire just for commuting of will you be riding urban?


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

Get a pair of Maxxis hookworm. They work great in the rain/ wet. 2.5", so they are big enough.


----------



## norwegian_moose (Aug 4, 2006)

Bergen isn't just the rainiest city in norway, it's probably the rainiest city in Europe, but it seems that I brought good weather last time I was there, which sadly was as long as two years ago, great place, maybe next summer I'll go to stavanger and Bergen and hopefully I'll have a street bike by then that I can attempt to get on the plane with me.

I've heard the hookworms are good in the wet, but at least I know that knobbly tires don't do much good on wet concrete, my front tire slides around like hell.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I've got Hookworms and I haven't run them in serious wet conditions for a long time, but for the little time I've spent in the wet I didn't notice any handling problems. I've read through a lot of reviews and most people say they really only lose traction on the lines of paint in the street when they have water all over them.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

56Bulldogs said:


> I've got Hookworms and I haven't run them in serious wet conditions for a long time, but for the little time I've spent in the wet I didn't notice any handling problems. I've read through a lot of reviews and most people say they really only lose traction on the lines of paint in the street when they have water all over them.


correcto mundo my friend!
Paint (Like crossing lines) + Water = Fall hard on wet asphalt (Any scooter/ motocycle rider will tell you that...). But there is a type of paint which does not ruin traction, not all the cities are using it 'cause it's more expensive.
The hookworms work great in rain. Their only problem - They are HEAVY...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The paint that doesn't affect traction also wears rather quickly. It's simply not cost effective.

The Hookworms aren't too bad in the wet stuff. They are very heavy though. I rode Halo Twin Rails in wet skatepark before, didn't have a problem with those, but it wasn't totally soaked.


----------



## otv010 (May 22, 2006)

great, now i'm a bit smarter  i think i will go for the hookworms the holy rollers or maby the nokian XXX urban street.


----------



## Acid (Aug 14, 2006)

i use DMR moto r/t's and the grip extremely well in all conditions and last forever


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

*Tiogas*

Title says it all.


----------

